
Cognitect: Relevance merges with Metadata Partners (Datomic) - AndreasFrom
http://cognitect.com/
======
calibraxis
More context in their podcast:
([http://cognitect.com/podcast](http://cognitect.com/podcast))

------
mike_ivanov
Any plans to opensource Datomic?

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
What is the big deal about Datomic?

From their FAQ:

"Datomic is not a good fit if you need unlimited write scalability, or have
data with a high update churn rate (e.g. counters)."

Don't you get most of that through... caching? Also, it seems to assume that
the dataset will fit into RAM.

~~~
drcode
In short, you can ask a datomic database stuff like "Show me all things that
are different for customer X from the database today versus the database one
year ago on September 14th at 9:32 AM" and it can answer those types of
queries with high performance.

And no, the dataset does not need to fit in RAM.

~~~
calibraxis
You can also go forward in time, to a hypothetical future. (That is, you add
data and get back a new DB value, which you can query against. But the DB's
source isn't modified.) Can be useful in analytics which deal with what-if
scenarios.

------
bfe
((defn cognitect ([] (conj [relevance] datomic)))) ; => all ur cljr r belong
to us

------
praptak
I miss a piece of info here, could someone please fill in? Rich Hickey is
known for Clojure, Metadata Partners for Datomic. What are the Relevance guys
known for?

(Honest question, not a cheap attempt at dismissal :-) )

~~~
rsanders
Quite a few members of the Clojure core team and community work there, as
evidenced by the intersection of
[http://thinkrelevance.com/team](http://thinkrelevance.com/team) and
[http://clojure.com/about.html](http://clojure.com/about.html).

~~~
_halgari
In addition, Relevance has had a close relationship with Rich for years, as
such we've had a major hand in the development of Clojure, ClojureScript,
Datomic, core.async, Pedestal, Simulant, and many other Clojure projects.

------
jawns
I attended a tech conference earlier this year where Rich Hickey was speaking.
He was trumpeting the fact that data never really gets deleted in Datomic, and
someone brought up the question: What happens if you are legally required to
delete something from your database? I seem to remember him saying that
Datomic wasn't really designed for that scenario, which sounds like a major
problem.

~~~
andrewvc
That actually isn't the case, you can delete data in datomic.
[http://docs.datomic.com/excision.html](http://docs.datomic.com/excision.html)

